# Law suite over BOLT



## jacbec (May 15, 2012)

I was told by Comcast that TiVo is being sued over BOLT Commercial Skip feature.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I havent seen or heard anything about this yet,I wonder if comcast is lying to you so you wont buy one?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

jacbec said:


> I was told by Comcast that TiVo is being sued over BOLT Commercial Skip feature.


Sweet! I'd like to see some definitive case law established, one way or the other.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jacbec said:


> I was told by Comcast that TiVo is being sued over BOLT Commercial Skip feature.


Do you have a dog named Comcast? What does "by Comcast" mean, exactly?


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

TiVo probably implemented SkipMode in a way that would prevent them from having to go through what ReplayTV and Dish went through in their court cases.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

On the one hand, I wouldn't trust a Comcast anyone as far as I could throw them. 

On the other hand, of course Tivo is going to get sued - that's inevitable. The only question is of how serious the challenge will be, and whether Tivo's ready for it. But at least one lawsuit is inevitable.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Dish has pretty much already won this case. I assume that's the only reason TiVo even attempted it. They've never been the type to risk getting sued.


----------



## RichieR (Dec 19, 2013)

TazExprez said:


> TiVo probably implemented SkipMode in a way that would prevent them from having to go through what ReplayTV and Dish went through in their court cases.


I remember those days. I used to have the first Replay, then upgraded to the model with the automatic commercial skip. Was that thing awesome. It really worked well. Then, of course, sued into oblivion. I hope Tivo can win this.


----------



## agredon (Jul 26, 2011)

RichieR said:


> I remember those days. I used to have the first Replay, then upgraded to the model with the automatic commercial skip. Was that thing awesome. It really worked well. Then, of course, sued into oblivion. I hope Tivo can win this.


I read in article from back when they were sued that the bigger issue was that ReplayTV would let you send a recording over the internet to another DVR (including one belonging to someone else), though I cannot imagine that being very practical at 2001 bandwidths. TiVo has an army of lawyers. If a lawsuit comes, I hope they crush the media companies.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

TiVo is flush with cash right now, so it is actually very good time for them to get sued over this. I kind of hope they do get sued and that they will see the litigation through. We desperately need some definitive case law on this topic.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> TiVo is flush with cash right now, so it is actually very good time for them to get sued over this. I kind of hope they do get sued and that they will see the litigation through. We desperately need some definitive case law on this topic.


And, hey, maybe it'll get 'em some "free" advertising for their commercial skip feature.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

agredon said:


> I read in article from back when they were sued that the bigger issue was that ReplayTV would let you send a recording over the internet to another DVR (including one belonging to someone else), though I cannot imagine that being very practical at 2001 bandwidths. TiVo has an army of lawyers. If a lawsuit comes, I hope they crush the media companies.


Further... prior to ReplayTV's demise, they removed the IVS (Internet Video Sharing) feature from their final models (5500 series) but only modified their commercial skipping feature from automatic to manual[1], making its function nearly identical to that of TiVo's SkipMode: pressing the Left/Right navigation arrows would jump the user to what it had marked as the next or previous commercial in/out marker.

---
[1] ... renaming it from 'CommercialAdvance' to 'Show|Nav', in the process.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

TiVo is super conservative. I understand that they *are* using the case law from the Dish case for this implementation. Doesn't stop a lawsuit, or a counter suit to some ongoing litigation as a negotiation tactic.


----------

